# Commercial or significant in-house software development



## RedGiant (Aug 13, 2012)

What are the best locations within NZ for commercial software development companies (that sell their products to others), or significant in-house efforts (like Weta)? I imagine Auckland and Wellington are the top spots?

Are companies in this vein mostly subs of U.S or foreign tech giants, or are some NZ-owned?

I have worked in software development since 1980, always for companies who produce commercial software. The last 15 years I spent in Redmond for Microsoft in product groups (Windows, Visual Studio, SQL Server).


Edit: Apologies for omitting NZ in subject ...


----------

